# Would you?????



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

​


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Classic


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Haha--- that's rude--- I want'a watch. :roflmao:

awprint:


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

oh hell ya i would do that to some one

that would be fricken hilarious to do to someone

but not so much to have it done to you


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

In a heart beat ! Hell I'd do it to my own chair knowing the people next to me would crap.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Good one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good one, Mike. Reminds me of a great uncle's shenanigans some 60 years ago.

Our extended family owned a cottage on Lake Orion in Michigan. Whenever new people visited, Uncle Bud made sure they were seated on the cushioned church pew, as the perverted onlookers took their places around the room. Uncle Bud was an electrician before there were multi-meters and inductive testers, and therefore, used his fingers to test for current. Anyway, when everyone was seated, he'd head for a nearby rheostat in another room, where he could peer around the corner.

While everyone was getting to know each other, Bud would dial up the rheostat, which was connected to the church pew cushion that Bud had sewn discretely with bare copper wire. And then, YOWIE!

Some welcoming party!


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Ha! that is awesome! Has the mind thinking now....... :confused2:


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I couldn't!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Why ? It's not like your face would give you away.......


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Just saw this, Good one Mike and Hell Yes I would do it !! Now how to figure out to put one on my buddies calling seat, lol


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lol. I once went to a buddies house for dinner. we were all in his garage which he had converted to a man cave. he and the hens already knew he had put a whoopie cushion in one barstool. so, they sort of guided me to that one. when I sat on it,it ripped of a good loud fart. the women were laughing , almost crying.

so I said, " if that were me ,donkey ,you'd be daid!"

I then proceeded to rip off a live, electric(lil juice to it) one that really did have em all crying


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm thinking of who I could do it to now!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

IN A HEART BEAT ! hoto:


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! my DIAPER would be full LOL--Hope this doesn't show up around my neighborhood :hot:*


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Man we have a dude out here that weighs about 400 lbs I would LOVE to do that to but the folks I work for have Zero Tolerance for horseplay! He would Kill himself getting out of his chair!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not a bad policy, Richard. Some guys will always escalate practical jokes well beyond what's funny.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

glenway said:


> Not a bad policy, Richard. Some guys will always escalate practical jokes well beyond what's funny.


Thats always the problem , there seems to be one in every crowd that just has to go too far .


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

where's the line. is super gluing someones lips to his posterior, to far?? :mrgreen: :nut:


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Way back When there was a guy that rigged up a air line on a toilet that was supposed to blow into the water in the toilet when someone sat down on the seat. Should have been a harmless Joke Right. Well this old guy went in and Sat on the toilet when he did the hose hit him in the privates and the old guy had a heart attack and died before they could get him to the hospital less than a mile away! I don't usually pull too many pranks I learned that pretty early in my career! pulling a prank at home and puling one at work is totally different, and then i don't go too far if i pull one at home.


----------

